# Contador con reset a 20



## TrUk (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola, me presento, soi estudiante de Telecomunicaciones y estoy tratando de diseñar un contador que cuente hacia arriba y hacia abajo partiendo de 20, y que puede llegar desde 0 hasta 99.

Es decir, un contador de 0 a 99 con set a 20. Hasta ahora e podido diseñar el contador en MAX+plus II, que me da la salida en binario pero me gustaria convertirla a BCD para un par de 7segmentos. El componente 74185 que viene marcado como conversor de binario a bcd solo tiene 5 entradas, y para poder contar hasta 99 en binario necesito 7 bits. Me gustaria que alguen pudiera explicarme como convertir mi señal. Muchas gracias adelantadas!

Os dejo unas imagenes del diseño del contador, y un detalle de como estan hechos los pulsadores por dentro.


----------



## ciri (Oct 27, 2007)

Tenés que colocar un convertidor binario-BCD por cada contador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5573

Ese link es una imagen de un circuito que hace hace un tiempo, fíjate que están los dos display, y con las llaves "S", seteas el numero por el que comienza a contar.


----------



## TrUk (Nov 5, 2007)

Demasiado complicado para mi ^^ ¿Podrias explicarme como acerlo a partir de mi diseño?

Gracias!


----------



## clocko (Nov 5, 2007)

puedes utilizar el circuito integrado 74ls191 que es un contador binario hacia arriba y hacia abajo ademas que tiene entrada de preset asi los puedes poner a que inicien en 20

pues para hacer eso que quieres es mas conveniente utilizar dos contadores del tipo bcd y no un solo contador binario de 7 bits

un contador binario de 7 bits te cuenta de 0 a 127, pero el conteo lo hace en binario, los contadores bcd cada uno te cuenta de 0 a 9 y colocando uno para unidades y otro para decenas puedes hacer que cuente de 00 a 99 o de 20 a 99 
colocando el preset en 2 para  las decenas y en cero para las unidades.


----------



## rodrigoalbina89 (Abr 6, 2011)

Necesito realizar un contador de 3 a 20 deseable por el simulador de dgitales o el simulador LIVEWIRE o MULTISIM e tratado de hacerlo resetarlo en el 20 y no lo hace

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola rodrigoalbina89

Cuando tu contador, en las Q's, llegue a 21, restableselo a 3.
así contará de 3 a 20.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodrigoalbina89 (Abr 7, 2011)

Gracias igual ya me funciono tenia un problema con el reset y despues con el comienzo con el numero 3 pero ya lo he solucionado muchas gracias de todo modo.


----------



## luis garcia parra (Abr 7, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> puedes utilizar el circuito integrado 74ls191 que es un contador binario hacia arriba y hacia abajo ademas que tiene entrada de preset asi los puedes poner a que inicien en 20
> 
> pues para hacer eso que quieres es mas conveniente utilizar dos contadores del tipo bcd y no un solo contador binario de 7 bits
> 
> ...


deseo sabe rsi tienes algun diagrama con contador 74ls191 que cuente de 0 a 20 ya que no secomo hacerlo.
o si me podrias orientar comohacerlo...gRACIAS


----------



## clocko (Abr 7, 2011)

es muy sencillo, dado que el 74ls191 es un contador binario de 4 bits el numero maximo que te cuenta es el 15 por lo que tendrias que utilizar 2 y conectarlos en cascada, las entradas de set las pones en cero y las activas cuando tu contador llegue a 21 para que gracias a esto tu contador se reinicie a cero


----------



## luis garcia parra (Abr 19, 2011)

Gracias clocko fun ciono oK


----------



## capela (Feb 6, 2013)

hola:
con el contador binario de 4bits no podría hacer que contara ascendente y descendente?
estoy haciendo un contador que cuando llegue a 20 resetee


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2013)

Amigo capela, sube el esquema completo, asi sera mas facil que adivinar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola capela

Ten en cuenta que el contador que subió clocko está desarrollado con el contador 74LS191 el cual es Binario.
Cuenta de 0 a 15.

Tú preguntas: *con el contador binario de 4bits no podría hacer que contara ascendente y descendente?*
Si se puede hacer un contador ascendente-Descendente con ese circuito.
Pero sería contador Binario natural.
Si lo que pretendes hacer es un contador BCD sería más fácil realizarlo con el 74LS190.

Y si estás haciendo un contador que cuando llegue a 20 se restablezca tendrías que monitorear cuando llegue a 21 y en ese instante resetearlo. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y mi profe me a colocado a hacer un circuito, este debe ser un contador binario de 4 leds con opcion up/down que cuente de 0-15 y luego de 15-0 automáticamente utilizando el contador 74191 y un flip flop 7476.... He buscado y todo lo que encuentro no me ayuda, ya he empezado pero solo me empieza a contar de 15-0 como hago para colocarlo luego de subida??? ayuda....


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola Julian1128459462

*No estés preguntando lo mismo en varios lugares, te darán de baja en estos foros*


No entiendo por qué la salida xxx(12) del 74LS191 la conectan a tierra.
Ese PIN 12 es salida y no debería ser conectada a tierra.

Observa el circuito que se ve en la imagen adjunta.
El PIN 13 nombrado RCO(Ripple Carry Output) es el que hace cambiar al Flip-Flip.
Con esa acción el contador cambia su dirección de conteo.
El PIN 12 Nombrado TC el digamos el complemento de RC0.

Ármalo como se ve en la imagen adjunta y luego nos platicas que resultados obtuviste.

Deliberadamente cambie el valor del capacitor C1 de 10 a 50 micro-Farads pues la frequencia estaba muy alta y no alcanzaba a notar los cambios en el 74LS191.
Agregué un Display solo para no estar tomando en cuenta los LED’s sino a este Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrolles tus diseños ??


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola no no tengo uno cual me recomiendas??



Hola lo tengo montando así y vuelve y me pasa lo mismos, solo me prenden tres leds y al aparecer no es up/down....



Solos cuando uno los pines 13 y 12 vuelven a funcionar los 4 leds contanto nuevamente desde 15-0


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola Julian1128459462

No enciendo esta frase:
*Solos cuando uno los pines 13 y 12 vuelven a funcionar los 4 leds contanto nuevamente desde 15-0*


El PIN 12 no tiene nada que ver con el circuito ya que debe estar desconectado.
Claro, refiriéndonos al 74LS191.

El que hace que cuente Up o Down es el Flip-Flip U2:A. Nota que su Q está conectada a la entrada D/U(5) del 74LS191.
Este contador, 74LS191, cada que hace un ciclo ya sea 0 a 15 o 15 a 0, aplica un pulso al U2:A por su entrada Clock(1). Así que cada ciclo del contador el Flip-Flip cambia de estado en su Q; por lo tanto el contador cambiará de dirección de conteo pues el estado de su entrada U/D(5) cambia de nivel. Si es bajo cuenta hacia abajo, si es alto cuanta hacia arriba.

Seguramente tienes algo conectado a otro lugar; verifica cuidadosamente las conexiones PIN por PIN.

En la imagen que te adjunto ahora se ven más claramente los números de PIN.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 19, 2013)

Lo volveré a montar depronto es como tu dices que tengo algún error, cualquier cosa te la comunico.... Gracias


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola como se llama el programa que me abre el arcvhivo The Circuit.DNS que me enviaste???


----------



## miguelus (Abr 21, 2013)

Buenas tardes Julian1128459462

Los programas con extensión .DNS son generados con el simulador *Proteus* si lo buscas por Internet, quizás lo encuentres , con él podrás simular todo tipo de circuitos, Logicos e ilógicos, perdón quería decir Analógicos .

Sal U2


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 23, 2013)

Carlos estas seguro que la imagen que me enviaste corresponde a un circuito up/down de 0 a 15 y de 15 a 0, es que lo he mirado muchas veces y cuando lo monto solo me cuenta de forma ascendente y vuelve a empezar en de 0 a 15... Necesito ayuda urgente!!! Una pregunta los pines restantes del flip flip 7476 debo llevarlos a GND???


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola Julian1128459462

Claro, por supuesto que ese contador cuenta en ambos sentidos: de 0 a 15 y de 15 a 0.
El Flip-Flop que tiene el circuito es el que se encarga de cambiar la dirección de conteo.
Cada que termina un ciclo el 74LS191 genera un pulso por su terminal nombrada RCO(13).
Este pulso es aplicado a la entrada Clock(1) del 74LS76 con lo que el estado de su Q cambiará haciendo, de ese modo, que el 74LS191 cambie la dirección de conteo.

Es probable que no tengas conectada la Q(15) del 74LS76 a la entrada D/U(5) de 74LS191.
O probablemente ese Flip-Flop ya no sirva.
O las otras entradas del 74LS76 no las tienes conectadas al Vcc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Julian1128459462 (Abr 23, 2013)

Si yo creo que flip flop se daño....
Prodrias entonces ayudarme con lo mismo pero con un flip flop 74LS112


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola Julian1128459462

Pues son muy similares. Yo diría que iguales, salvo que los números de PIN’s no coinciden.
Fíjate en la imagen que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Liz777 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola tengo una consulta como hago un co ardor de 2 a 12 con un 74ls191?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2019)

Liz777 dijo:


> Hola tengo una consulta como hago un co ardor de 2 a 12 con un 74ls191?


¿ En que parte del diseño te trabaste ?, publica lo que ya tienes pensado/realizado/diseñado/estudiado


----------

